# Squams



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

A few images of some of my squamigers.





































Cool snakes


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wow, very impressive


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

fantastic photos !!! and stunning snakes ... they always look like they are having a bad hair day :lol2: just love the colours of the bush viper in the last picture


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

More amazing vipers !!! My god I love them especially the green/blue stunning :no1: if you ever need help I'm your man:whistling2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I can't wait till the day I can own my own hots. These are beauties and I really want one.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

your pictures better be this good on Friday........


----------



## Crotalinae (Sep 25, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> I can't wait till the day I can own my own hots. These are beauties and I really want one.


Good thing with venomous snakes, is that they're cheap (unless you're buying snakes that are very rare in collections, even still you won't pay more than 3k). Doesn't cost much to own something that is stunning. 

None of that Royal Python morph rubbish, pay thousands for something that looks like its about to die.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Crotalinae said:


> Good thing with venomous snakes, is that they're cheap (unless you're buying snakes that are very rare in collections, even still you won't pay more than 3k). Doesn't cost much to own something that is stunning.
> 
> None of that Royal Python morph rubbish, pay thousands for something that looks like its about to die.


 
The issues is that the council and insurance company wont bend you over and shove your arse in over owning a het for mong royal!!!

 


AJ


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Why is it that venomous snakes are so often totally beautiful??? :flrt:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Crotalinae said:


> Good thing with venomous snakes, is that they're cheap (unless you're buying snakes that are very rare in collections, even still you won't pay more than 3k). Doesn't cost much to own something that is stunning.
> 
> None of that Royal Python morph rubbish, pay thousands for something that looks like its about to die.


So damn true there. I would love to as some in the DWA Section know, own the lovely B. Schlegelii. I find their colours outstanding. There are more venoms that I find very appealing. I just need to get out of living with my mother before I can think on owning hots, haha.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> your pictures better be this good on Friday........


I will try my best


----------

